
Uber’s baffling claim that its drivers aren’t core to its business, explained - howard941
https://www.vox.com/recode/2019/9/16/20868916/uber-ab5-argument-legal-experts-california
======
mytailorisrich
Uber considers that human drivers are just a temporary solution until
autonomous cars become available.

More broadly, drivers are not what makes Uber Uber. Their app and tech are.

------
chmaynard
Uber: Our drivers are not a core part of our business.

Driver: Okay, then I'm an independent contractor and I get to set my own
prices.

Uber: You're fired.

